# Metal bridges



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

I want to build these 2 bridges. Anyone know of plans that I can use?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Not sure what scale you need. Atlas used to and may still make a very close example
of a bridge in your second pic. Oh, you want metal. The atlas is plastic but looks very
nice painted. The atlas is HO. I bought 2 of these. Not sure if mine will be side by side or end to end. The atlas is called archway bridge as I remember.


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

mopac said:


> Not sure what scale you need. Atlas used to and may still make a very close example
> of a bridge in your second pic. Oh, you want metal. The atlas is plastic but looks very
> nice painted. The atlas is HO. I bought 2 of these. Not sure if mine will be side by side or end to end. The atlas is called archway bridge as I remember.


I want to be able to modify them for the curves and the overall length. I need them in N

Links to the ones you mean?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Check the bigger hobby shops in your area for
Plastruct and other fabricators of scale construction
materials including girders, and other pieces you
could use to build a 'metal' bridge. They have
these in N as well as HO and O gauge. 

Walthers and other on line hobby shops would also
stock these materials.

An N Scale ruler would be a major asset for what
you want to do. You use the actual bridge measurements
in feet and inches and your ruler will measure
your materials in N Scale feet and Inches. Not sure
if available in metric.

Don


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Central Valley Models has a few N scale bridges in stock.
Their girder stock is HO scale though.


https://www.cvmw.com/bridges.htm


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is a link for an atlas bridge. Its at modeltrainstuff.com.

https://www.modeltrainstuff.com/atlas-n-2070-code-55-black-through-truss-bridge-kit/


Click on "read more" under description. For dimensions.


----------



## scaleddown (Mar 13, 2014)

Rookie question here: Can a bridge be part of a 2% grade that ends in about 10" from the bridge's attachment to the higher land mass (a small hill)? I have not noticed any bridge that is part of a grade in real life. Working in HO and I am concerned that this may not look authentic.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

scaleddown said:


> Rookie question here: Can a bridge be part of a 2% grade that ends in about 10" from the bridge's attachment to the higher land mass (a small hill)? I have not noticed any bridge that is part of a grade in real life. Working in HO and I am concerned that this may not look authentic.


I don't see why not. I think one would be hard pressed to find any track that is perfectly flat.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

scaleddown said:


> Rookie question here: Can a bridge be part of a 2% grade that ends in about 10" from the bridge's attachment to the higher land mass (a small hill)? I have not noticed any bridge that is part of a grade in real life. Working in HO and I am concerned that this may not look authentic.


There are plenty of bridges on grades out there. If you haven't seen one, you're not looking hard enough. The authenticity of your bridge will depend on the believability of the surrounding terrain and the track's path through it. Ask yourself, if I were the chief engineer of this railroad, is this the most cost effective place for a bridge? Does it save me having to use a more expensive or restrictive option, such as a tunnel or sharp curve?


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> There are plenty of bridges on grades out there. If you haven't seen one, you're not looking hard enough. The authenticity of your bridge will depend on the believability of the surrounding terrain and the track's path through it. Ask yourself, if I were the chief engineer of this railroad, is this the most cost effective place for a bridge? Does it save me having to use a more expensive or restrictive option, such as a tunnel or sharp curve?


I am not looking to make it look like the lowest cost option. I am looking for it to look like certain bridges.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

swimmer_spe said:


> I am not looking to make it look like the lowest cost option. I am looking for it to look like certain bridges.


Considering that the reply was directed at Scaleddown (you know, the post I guoted in my reply), not you, that's kind of irrelevant. If you're matching a prototype structure, then it will look authentic, because I guarantee you that the prototype's engineering department weighed all the options before deciding to build that particular bridge in thst particular spot.


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

About 95% of all railroad bridges are straight, or have straight segments in the case of multi-bent trestles similar to your #1 pic. Up until the recent few decades the design engineers didn't have the calculating power to account for the unequal stresses in a true curved bridge. If there is a curve in the track, a truss bridge (pic #2) or a through girder bridge would be widened enough to accommodate the equipment overhang. In the case of a trestle, the underlying girders are a series of straight segments each of which is angled a bit to follow the curve. The ties and rails on top do follow the curve.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Central Valley makes one that's pretty close to the 2nd pic in the OP.

Double... https://www.ebay.com/itm/Central-Va...ker-Hybrid-Truss-Bridge-Kit-1900/263995076969


Single... https://www.ebay.com/itm/CENTRAL-VA...Bridge-kit-MODELRRSUPPLY-5-Offer/163142235042


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Stumpy said:


> Central Valley makes one that's pretty close to the 2nd pic in the OP.
> 
> Double... https://www.ebay.com/itm/Central-Va...ker-Hybrid-Truss-Bridge-Kit-1900/263995076969
> 
> ...


Except those are HO, and he's looming for N...


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

For the Engelhart bridge (first photo) Micro-Engineeering has kits for the steel trestle towers, although you may have to customize a couple of them. The central truss section would probably have to be scratchbuilt/kitbashed from various girders and parts. 

I know Central Valley has various box girders and parts that a bridge span can be kitbashed from in HO scale, not sure what they have in N.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> Except those are HO, and he's looming for N...


Then there's that. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/N-Code-80-Black-Through-Truss-Bridge-Kit-Atlas-2570/273342176612

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Atlas-N-Scale-Warren-Truss-Bridge/163378344279


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

cv_acr said:


> For the Engelhart bridge (first photo) Micro-Engineeering has kits for the steel trestle towers, although you may have to customize a couple of them. The central truss section would probably have to be scratchbuilt/kitbashed from various girders and parts.
> 
> I know Central Valley has various box girders and parts that a bridge span can be kitbashed from in HO scale, not sure what they have in N.


links?


----------

